# دهان بلاستيك نصف لامع



## ابومازن1 (1 يوليو 2011)

دي تركيبة عملية لمن يريد المناقشة والتعليقات لافادة الجميع ويجعلة الله في حسناتكم 

35 % styrene acrylic 
30 % titenium 
30 % water
0.1 % ammonia 
0.1 % anti - foam
0.2 % bio cide
0.5 % wetting agent
0.4 % texanol
0.2 % butyl glycol 
3.5 % ca.carbonate 

100% ​


----------



## azaraos (3 سبتمبر 2011)

ممكن تركيبة صباغة زيتية للا قمشة


----------



## dasalah (4 سبتمبر 2011)

سلام عليكم
عيد مبارك سعيد
اخي الفاضل ممكن اعرف سعر هده المواد في السوق المصرية و السورية
ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## jamil-71 (5 سبتمبر 2011)

الاخوة الاعزاء,
غالباُ ما يتم طرح مواضيع جيدة لكن المتابعة تكون ناقصة و غير اختصاصية ويكون هناك تشتيت للموضوع الذي تتم معالجته لكثرة الاسئلة التي تكون متفرقة في عدة مجالات ضمن نفس السياق (دهان مثلاُ و ما يتفرع عنه)
وفي هذه الحالة قدم الاخ ابو مازن تركيبة مفيدة نشكره عليها ولكن لم يحدد الاخ الكريم ان كان هذا الدهان داخلي ام خارجي او الاثنين معاُ و هل هو مناسب للفرشاة او الرول او البخ او جميع هذه التطبيقات سويةٌ.
لذلك اتمنى ان يتم تقديم الموضوع مع شرح مبسط حول التطبيق المناسب اختصارُ للوقت و الاطالة في طرح الاسئلة.
مع الشكر و التقدير للجميع.


----------



## محمد زينهم قطب (5 نوفمبر 2011)

لمعرفه اسعار الموا د الكيماويه يمكن الاستفسار في اي وقت شكرا


----------



## salah1555 (27 يناير 2012)

السلام عليكم جزاك الله خيرا اخي الكريم هل ال texanol الاسم التجاري له وما نوع ال wetting agent


----------



## Dr\gamalelden (27 يناير 2012)

*جزاك الله خيرا*


----------



## Lithium ion (28 فبراير 2012)

تركيبه متناسقه ونسبها جميله ولكن اعتقد انه ينقصها المتخن ا(hec) للمساعده في عمليه الطحن وتكوين القوام ..... نرجو الإجابه


----------



## اصباغ بانوراما (29 فبراير 2012)

مشكور اخي ابو مازن وجزاك الله كل خير اذا بلامكان ان تزودنا بمعادلات مواد ديكوريه 
ولك كل الاحترام وجزيل الشكر


----------



## Egypt_mahmoud (29 فبراير 2012)

البلاستيك النصف لمعة يبقى المخضب نص كمية المياه
وفيه متخن 
ومساعد انتشار


----------



## مهندس أبو أويس (28 مارس 2012)

بالنسبة للدهان البلاستيك لمعة كاملة ودهان البلاستيك من دون لمعة بماذا ستختلف عن هذه التركيبة 
هل هناك مواد خام أخرى أم نفس المواد لدهان البلاستيك نصف اللمعة مع تغير في النسب ؟


----------



## Lithium ion (28 مارس 2012)

مهندس أبو أويس قال:


> بالنسبة للدهان البلاستيك لمعة كاملة ودهان البلاستيك من دون لمعة بماذا ستختلف عن هذه التركيبة
> هل هناك مواد خام أخرى أم نفس المواد لدهان البلاستيك نصف اللمعة مع تغير في النسب ؟



المواد الخام تترواح بين هذه التركيبه ولكن
للدهان عالي اللمعه قد تزيد نسبه الماده الرابطه او تستخدم اصناف لاتؤثر علي اللمعه 
اما الدهان دون اللمعه فهو يحتاج الي نسب اعلي من المواد المالئه وهي تتراوح بين كربونات الكالسيوم وبودره التللك وسليكات الالمونيوم


----------



## مهندس أبو أويس (3 أبريل 2012)

الأخ : Lithium ion
مشكور وجزاك الله خيرًا


----------

